# I need your Prayers, please.............



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I need your prayers please. I am very, very concerned about my sister. I haven't talked about this online except for a few private pm's. My oldest sister, a few months back, had a massive heart attack and she is in congestive heart failure. She has to have her gallbladder out and she made plans to be operated on in early Sept. with a surgeon. He called her two days before her operaltion and canceled the surgery. He said he did not feel comfortable in operating on her because of her condition. Why did he not tell her that to begin with? Anyway, she has to have a defibulator and pacemaker put in but her cardiac surgeon won't do that until the gallbladder is taken care of because of all the imflammation in her body. She got another surgeon to do this and he is having a cardiac surgeon in the operation room to be safe. Her operation is scheduled for this Friday. Please say a prayer for her, I am so worried. She is so brave and strong minded but she is very bad off. I will let you'all know as soon as I hear something on Friday, I promise. I just need your prayers all this week and especially on Friday morning........Thanks in advance!!

UPDATE: I just got a phone call from my neice. Anna, my sister made it through the operation and is in recovery room. That is all I know at this time. She is spending the night in the hospital, maybe more. They did do the laproscopic surgery, which is a godsend in order to recover quicker. I did not think I would ever get a phone call. Thank you again for all the prayers! I am so grateful.......will keep you posted as she recovers................

Update #2: My neice was suppose to call me last night and I did not hear from her. I knew the two daughters got up around 3:00am to take their Mother to the hospital in Charlottesville yesterday, it is about an hour away. Anyway, I called this morning, very worried. She told me that Anna did beautifully yesterday, ate supper and said she could breathe so much better. Her daughter called the hospital this morning and said she had eaten breakfast and they were dismissing her this morning. The nurse told her she did better than a 30 year old. I am AMAZED!!! This is wonderful news.......will keep you updated after she comes home and see how she does. I am thankful, so thankful for this news. I wanted to share it with all of you because you were there for me!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sooo sorry. You must be beside yourself with worry.

rayer: rayer: rayer: and :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Dianne, I know how worried you have been over your sister. Now this. I'm so sorry. Of course I'll be praying for her and you. And her surgeons. Your sister is strong and has the determination to live a very long and happy life. Two very important factors that are needed. And she's got you in her corner too. With all of that, she has got to come through the surgery with flying colors. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers for you and your sister rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sending prayers.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh Dianne I am so sorry about your sister, you didn't even mention this in your PM, I will be saying prayers for you and your sister as well. I know you are on pins and needles worrying. Prayers do help though and lots of them are coming your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh goodness Dianne! 

I am so sorry to hear about this. I will of course keep your sister in my prayers but also you too! I have learned from experience that it is often harder on the person who is not ill than the person who is - please be sure to take care of yourself and cuddle those fluffs when you are feeling down. Lots of hugs and puppy kisses, 

Erin and Hunter


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm praying for your sister as well as you, Dianne. 
Cosy sends nose licks.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Prayers and good wishes for you and your sister. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Your sister will be in my thoughts & prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping your sister in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

rayer: rayer:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 5 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836804


> I need your prayers please. I am very, very concerned about my sister. I haven't talked about this online except for a few private pm's. My oldest sister, a few months back, had a massive heart attack and she is in congestive heart failure. She has to have her gallbladder out and she made plans to be operated on in early Sept. with a surgeon. He called her two days before her operaltion and canceled the surgery. He said he did not feel comfortable in operating on her because of her condition. Why did he not tell her that to begin with? Anyway, she has to have a defibulator and pacemaker put in but her cardiac surgeon won't do that until the gallbladder is taken care of because of all the imflammation in her body. She got another surgeon to do this and he is having a cardiac surgeon in the operation room to be safe. Her operation is scheduled for this Friday. Please say a prayer for her, I am so worried. She is so brave and strong minded but she is very bad off. I will let you'all know as soon as I hear something on Friday, I promise. I just need your prayers all this week and especially on Friday morning........Thanks in advance!![/B]



We will pray. rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Dianne, I am so sorry to hear this. I surely will keep your sister in my thoughts and I hope that everything will turn out OK for her. I can imagine how much worry this is for you. :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm praying for your sister, Dianne. I hope everything goes well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I am praying big time for your sister, Dianne. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your sister will be in my prayers.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I'll be sending you and your sister great big rayer: rayer: rayer: and :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Please know Dianne that I will keep both you and your sister in my prayers :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: 

Diane


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I will most certainly add your sister to my prayer list. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dianne we are sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for your sister.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Sending prayers for your sister :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne
I'm so sorry to hear that about your sister. This brings back an event in our lives so maybe it will help you. My mom at the age of 83 had a heart attack and a year later bypass and valve replacement. About three years after that she had pains and it was her gall bladder. They were going to take it out laproscopically but then refused to do that because as I recall doing that type of surgery they fill the area with air and it would push too hard up on the heart. So they wouldn't take the chance. They instead did old fashioned gall bladder surgery and she came out with flying colors!! She did really well and we were so worried. She lived until she was 90 and battled congestive heart failure but we were able to manage it fairly well. I think what really helped is that my mom had a very positive attitude and just said to us with all the surgeries "I need it. I'm going to get through it" and she did. I hope you can all boost your sister's spirits and give her the fight she needs. Thoughts and prayers to you and her. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 5 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836937


> Dianne
> I'm so sorry to hear that about your sister. This brings back an event in our lives so maybe it will help you. My mom at the age of 83 had a heart attack and a year later bypass and valve replacement. About three years after that she had pains and it was her gall bladder. They were going to take it out laproscopically but then refused to do that because as I recall doing that type of surgery they fill the area with air and it would push too hard up on the heart. So they wouldn't take the chance. They instead did old fashioned gall bladder surgery and she came out with flying colors!! She did really well and we were so worried. She lived until she was 90 and battled congestive heart failure but we were able to manage it fairly well. I think what really helped is that my mom had a very positive attitude and just said to us with all the surgeries "I need it. I'm going to get through it" and she did. I hope you can all boost your sister's spirits and give her the fight she needs. Thoughts and prayers to you and her. :grouphug:[/B]


Yes Sue, that is the way my sister is.....she said she has to have it because she gets very sick each time she eats and feels nausuated and she has lost so much weight. I know Lynn had told me they would probably do the old fashioned kind of surgery but I haven't said anything to her. She thinks she is going to get the laproscopic kind and be up and around in a few days. The bad thing about my sister is her heart muscle was damaged badly and there is no fix for that. Her heart doctor told her stem cells down the road would benefit her. She just sounds so bad with her breathing and everything wears her out. I just want her to get through this surgery but if she gets the H1N1 flu while in the hospital, that will be so bad because it affects your breathing also. Friday will be a very hard day for me, so I am going to stay as busy as I can! Yes, I try to keep her spirits up but she basically is an upbeat person~~~~Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dianne, I will be holding good thoughts for your sister until we hear that she OK, and out of surgery. Will you be with her? Remember, INSIST that EVERY person that enters her room washes thier hands!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for you and your sister.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart goes out to you, Dianne. A special trip to light candles at St Patrick's is definitely in order. Hang in there, honey.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Oct 5 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837004


> My heart goes out to you, Dianne. A special trip to light candles at St Patrick's is definitely in order. Hang in there, honey.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


Oh Kerry, that would be wonderful. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I want to thank everyone from the bottom of my heart for saying prayers for my sister! It really means so much to me because I firmly believe that prayers are so important when so much is at stake! I will let you know as soon as I hear something on Friday. Thank you all again.......I love this forum!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this and I know you must be so worried. I'll say a prayer for you and your sister. Please let us know how she's doing. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dianne, your sister, family, and you, have been in my prayers since reading this. I am so sorry your sister has to go through this. And, I understand it's diffucult for her family, too. I think it sounds very encouraging that her regular surgeon is having a cardiac surgeon there during the procedure. 

Sending hugs, positive thoughts, and prayers for your sister. And, for you, too. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers, good thoughts and love :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Prayers, prayers and more prayers for your sister Dianne. rayer: rayer: rayer: She is blessed to have you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with your Sister, also you!! :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Dianne,

Sending out prayers and positive healing energy for your sisters surgery on Friday. She will feel so much better once she gets that gallbladder out. I'm glad they are taking extra precautions for the surgery. Hang in there, I know it's stressful for you too...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will most certainly keep your sister in my prayers and thoughts rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry!! will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Dianne, I will most certainly pray for your sister! I have already lost both of my parents, but could not imagine how it would feel if one of my siblings were in danger. 

Prayers are coming her way! :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Oct 6 2009, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837274


> Dianne, I will most certainly pray for your sister! I have already lost both of my parents, but could not imagine how it would feel if one of my siblings were in danger.
> 
> Prayers are coming her way! :grouphug:[/B]


I came from a large family of six children and we are all living........and I would like for it to continue. I cannot imagine life without her. We live in different states but we talk two or three times a day.........She has been so confident but I can tell the closer the operation gets, she is scared..........


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm saying prayers and will continue to say them for your sister and for your and your family. I don't have a sister, but I do have a dear cousin whom I love like a sister. I can't imagine the worry you must be experiencing, I am soooo sorry! May God heal your sister's heart and lungs and continue to bless this loving family so that they can have many years of happiness together. God bless!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I just saw this thread. My goodness. My prayers and thoughts are with your sister and your family! I wish her the best of everything. Please keep us posted!! :heart: rayer: :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne, I've been thinking about your sister. Is she having the surgery tomorrow? If so please know my thoughts and prayers are with you both. :grouphug: Try to get some sleep tonight and I hope the hours go quickly tomorrow. Please let us know how she does. Sue


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Dianne, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister and my thoughts will be with her - and with you - tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 8 2009, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838044


> Dianne, I've been thinking about your sister. Is she having the surgery tomorrow? If so please know my thoughts and prayers are with you both. :grouphug: Try to get some sleep tonight and I hope the hours go quickly tomorrow. Please let us know how she does. Sue[/B]


Yes, she is scheduled to be in the hospital for prepping at 7:30AM in the morning. I talked to her just a while ago. I pray that she makes it through the operation. She was scared yesterday, I could tell but today she is better and determined to get the operation behind her. I told her I felt so much better that she is having the operation done in Charlottesville, Va instead of her hometown. They have trauma teams and are just better prepared for someone in her condition. I will let everyone know as soon as I know something......Her two grown daughters are with her and one of them will call me as soon as she is in recovery. I wanted to be with her but she was insistant that she would be fine and did not need me there. I told her if at anytime she needed me to help her after she comes home, all she has to do is call. Yes, it will be a very stressful morning..........Thank you and everyone that said a prayer!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne I have been praying for your sister and I have watching for any updates



Heavenly Father, I lift Dianne's sister to you, you know the fear she is feeling and all the unanswered questions she has, Lord comfort her, bring your strength to her body. I pray you will be with the surgeons tomorrow, give them your wisdom. I ask Lord for your touch of healing. Lord be with Dianne comfort her and give her your peace. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 8 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838063


> Dianne I have been praying for your sister and I have watching for any updates
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenly Father, I lift Dianne's sister to you, you know the fear she is feeling and all the unanswered questions she has, Lord comfort her, bring your strength to her body. I pray you will be with the surgeons tomorrow, give them your wisdom. I ask Lord for your touch of healing. Lord be with Dianne comfort her and give her your peace. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ. Amen[/B]


Thank you so much, when I am stressing in the morning, I will read this and know I should let go and let God handle this!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dianne, God will be with your sister and her doctors and caregivers. Keep feeling This Faith.

I will also say prayers for you ALL! I know the power they have 100%.

Please try hard to stay positive. We all care!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Oct 8 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838107


> Dianne, God will be with your sister and her doctors and caregivers. Keep feeling This Faith.
> 
> I will also say prayers for you ALL! I know the power they have 100%.
> 
> Please try hard to stay positive. We all care![/B]


Thanks Mel, the prayers are so appreciated! I will let everyone know as soon as I know something tomorrow..........


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Dianne, I just wanted you to know that I will be saying lots of prayers for you and your sister that everything goes well. I know that God will help you both through this. Please keep us posted and just go outside and enjoy your beautiful flowers and sit in your swing and take in all that God has given us to enjoy. It will help to pass the time.
Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Of course Dianne ..
Your sister has been in my prayers just like Maggie has been in your ..
Hugs to u - she'll be ok..

WHEN IS THIS YEAR GOING TO END !!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Update on Post 1...........


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God, Dianne I just know God's with her and she will recover quickly. Hugs to you my friend


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update. I will continue to keep Anna in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, thank God. Hopefully now everything will be smooth sailing. Hang in there, Dianne. You're doing great, sweetie.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, Dianne, I am so happy to hear that your sister's surgery went well! Thank you, Lord!! We give all the praise and glory to Him! 

God is watching over your sister, His eye is on His sparrows! I pray God's healing hands will bind all her wounds and heal all her ailments. God, I come to you on bended knee with humble heart and ask You to care for Dianne and her sister, to watch over them and comfort them, and to heal Dianne's sister, make her heart and lungs healthy and new again. Lord, I ask this in your son's name, Amen


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 5 2009, 07:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836804


> UPDATE: I just got a phone call from my neice. Anna, my sister made it through the operation and is in recovery room. That is all I know at this time. She is spending the night in the hospital, maybe more. They did do the laproscopic surgery, which is a godsend in order to recover quicker. I did not think I would ever get a phone call. Thank you again for all the prayers! I am so grateful.......will keep you posted as she recovers................[/B]


I am so happy to hear that it went well so far. Hoepfully, now she can move on and get her pacemaker and start to feel better. Love the power of positive thought!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I keep checking this thread to see how your sister is, and I'm glad to hear that the surgery is over and she's clear of that. Please keep us posted!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so glad the surgery is over, Dianne, and I know you must be very relieved. Will be watching for updates as her recovery progresses. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So happy she came out ok from surgery. Still in my prayers.. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Dianne, I am so glad that the surgery is now behind her (and you!). It is always so hard for the loved ones who have to wait for information, etc.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

See Update #2 on Post 1..........


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow that is great news!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dianne, I don't know how on earth I missed this thread until now.....but I am so glad your sister is starting to do better. Hopefully she'll make a complete recovery in time! What a scare. 

:grouphug:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

thats grat news  :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whew!! That second update is great!!! I'm so glad things are going so well!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Dianne, I just read your update (#2) and I couldn't be happier for you or your sister! It is all such great news to hear her doing so well and getting discharged - that's nothing short of a miracle . I could hear the excitement in your voice in your post and I am just as excited for you and your sister (and her children!).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne, Isn't God good? I just know Anna is going to do well, I'm so glad you are letting us see just how God is healing her daily. I'm so happy for all of you. I'll continue praying for her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's absolutely wonderfu news, Dianne! I'm so happy for you and your sister! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's the best news!! WooHoo!! Dianne, you have to feel like a huge weight has been lifted from your shoulders. What a huge relief. I 'm so happy for you and your sister and the whole family. Still praying for a complete and 100% recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Prayers at work! Thank God!

Thank you for the updates... I will continue to say healing prayers for your sister.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What wonderful news!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne -- such great news. I just got back from out of town and was anxious to find out what happened. It's really like what I said to you in an earlier post, about what happened to my mom with the same operation and many of the same issues going into it. She also knocked the socks (or scrubs) off the doctors with her quick recovery. I do believe it's that spirit of "I'm going to get through this. Just watch me" that makes all the difference. I am so glad for both of you and know with this ailment behind her that she can go on to tackle the next ones with the same spirit.. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Dianne, I'm so happy to read your update- that's just fantastic news!! Lots of credit to your sister for her fighting spirit - and, of course, to her doctors for
their skill and hard work! I know how relieved you are!! :yahoo:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 5 2009, 07:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836804


> I need your prayers please. I am very, very concerned about my sister. I haven't talked about this online except for a few private pm's. My oldest sister, a few months back, had a massive heart attack and she is in congestive heart failure. She has to have her gallbladder out and she made plans to be operated on in early Sept. with a surgeon. He called her two days before her operaltion and canceled the surgery. He said he did not feel comfortable in operating on her because of her condition. Why did he not tell her that to begin with? Anyway, she has to have a defibulator and pacemaker put in but her cardiac surgeon won't do that until the gallbladder is taken care of because of all the imflammation in her body. She got another surgeon to do this and he is having a cardiac surgeon in the operation room to be safe. Her operation is scheduled for this Friday. Please say a prayer for her, I am so worried. She is so brave and strong minded but she is very bad off. I will let you'all know as soon as I hear something on Friday, I promise. I just need your prayers all this week and especially on Friday morning........Thanks in advance!!
> 
> UPDATE: I just got a phone call from my neice. Anna, my sister made it through the operation and is in recovery room. That is all I know at this time. She is spending the night in the hospital, maybe more. They did do the laproscopic surgery, which is a godsend in order to recover quicker. I did not think I would ever get a phone call. Thank you again for all the prayers! I am so grateful.......will keep you posted as she recovers................
> 
> Update #2: My neice was suppose to call me last night and I did not hear from her. I knew the two daughters got up around 3:00am to take their Mother to the hospital in Charlottesville yesterday, it is about an hour away. Anyway, I called this morning, very worried. She told me that Anna did beautifully yesterday, ate supper and said she could breathe so much better. Her daughter called the hospital this morning and said she had eaten breakfast and they were dismissing her this morning. The nurse told her she did better than a 30 year old. I am AMAZED!!! This is wonderful news.......will keep you updated after she comes home and see how she does. I am thankful, so thankful for this news. I wanted to share it with all of you because you were there for me!![/B]


So happy for you Dianne - that's amazing news !!! we have both been thru alot this week ... God is great !!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Praise God! That is wonderful news! :aktion033:


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

I believe so strongly in the power of prayer--your sister is in mine every day. I am so glad she is doing so well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's Anna doing today?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!!! so happy that she did so well.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 11 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838913


> How's Anna doing today?[/B]


Wonderfully......She said I am eating and enjoying it, she was in such pain and nauseated after every meal......She talked and she talked and I just let her. She said she has a bite on her tongue and her lip is swollen. She asked the nurse when she was in her room, what happened and the nurse said, "We won't talk about that!" She said I wonder if when they tried to put the tube down my throat that I fought them? LOL!! She said her daughter said, "Mother that is what you would look like if you enhanced your lips!"She said she is sore from the gas bubbles that form after surgery. She went outside with her daughters and walked twice today. The surgeon told her to do that. It really sounds like she is doing extremely well. She will go back to the surgeon who did the gallbladder in three weeks and if he releases her, she will make an appointment with the cardiac surgeon to have the defibulator and pacemaker put in at a later date. She said ideally she wanted it before Thanksgiving......I don't know about that~~~I think she is in a hurry to get on with living, which is a good thing!!! Oh and another thing, she said the doctor gave her 30 tablets of a derivitave of oxycontin(ms)for pain. She only had 10 pills filled......I said, "Anna, you could have sold the rest and made some money!" I was teasing her. She said, "I did not need them, I am feeling good and this will be plenty to get me though the next week!!" I am sooooo relieved because with her refraction index being 20 and normal is 55 to 75, and being turned down by one surgeon because he did not think she would make it through the operation, she is proving that strength and determination and all my family here saying prayers, nothing is impossible!!! Now that I have written a book on this subject, I will sign off!! Thanks everyone for all your prayers!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How wonderful, Dianne.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Doing the happy dance. Such great news Dianne. Anna's a real fighter! 
Is the next surgery implanting two devices? For some reason I thought that pacemaker and defibrillator were the same thing shocking heart when out of rhythm.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 11 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838963


> :chili: :chili: :chili: Doing the happy dance. Such great news Dianne. Anna's a real fighter!
> Is the next surgery implanting two devices? For some reason I thought that pacemaker and defibrillator were the same thing shocking heart when out of rhythm.[/B]


A pacemaker shocks the heart every few mins or so and a defibulator will shock the heart if it stops beating or goes haywire with the beat........they say it can be as much as a thump to a real shock. I think it is one device doing two seperate things but heck, I really don't know. Pam, where are you? She is knowledgeable about these things. It is really what you say but I thought she said he at first the surgeon was going to put in just a defibulator and then he said she needs a pacemaker too...I looked each up and that is what their job is but with it together, I am confused. The defibulator takes two wires but together they take three wires the cardiac surgeon said. Yes, I did the happy dance too!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 11 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838978


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 11 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838963





> :chili: :chili: :chili: Doing the happy dance. Such great news Dianne. Anna's a real fighter!
> Is the next surgery implanting two devices? For some reason I thought that pacemaker and defibrillator were the same thing shocking heart when out of rhythm.[/B]


A pacemaker shocks the heart every few mins or so and a defibulator will shock the heart if it stops beating or goes haywire with the beat........they say it can be as much as a thump to a real shock. I think it is one device doing two seperate things but heck, I really don't know. Pam, where are you? She is knowledgeable about these things. It is really what you say but I thought she said he at first the surgeon was going to put in just a defibulator and then he said she needs a pacemaker too...I looked each up and that is what their job is but with it together, I am confused. The defibulator takes two wires but together they take three wires the cardiac surgeon said. Yes, I did the happy dance too!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am so glad she is doing well! I believe there are combined AICD/Pacers. The automatic implantable cardioverter-defibrillator (AICD) prevents death due to ventricular tachycardia (V-Tach) or ventricular fibrillation (V-Fib). Some patients who need an AICD also require cardiac pacing to treat slow heart beat (bradycardia), or to provide a base rate for the heart to reduce the frequency of arrhythmias. These are pretty amazing devices. Basically the pacer helps set the hearts rhythm, and the AICD shocks the heart if it goes into a really bad rhythm.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 11 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838983


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 11 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838978





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 11 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838963





> :chili: :chili: :chili: Doing the happy dance. Such great news Dianne. Anna's a real fighter!
> Is the next surgery implanting two devices? For some reason I thought that pacemaker and defibrillator were the same thing shocking heart when out of rhythm.[/B]


A pacemaker shocks the heart every few mins or so and a defibulator will shock the heart if it stops beating or goes haywire with the beat........they say it can be as much as a thump to a real shock. I think it is one device doing two seperate things but heck, I really don't know. Pam, where are you? She is knowledgeable about these things. It is really what you say but I thought she said he at first the surgeon was going to put in just a defibulator and then he said she needs a pacemaker too...I looked each up and that is what their job is but with it together, I am confused. The defibulator takes two wires but together they take three wires the cardiac surgeon said. Yes, I did the happy dance too!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am so glad she is doing well! I believe there are combined AICD/Pacers. The automatic implantable cardioverter-defibrillator (AICD) prevents death due to ventricular tachycardia (V-Tach) or ventricular fibrillation (V-Fib). Some patients who need an AICD also require cardiac pacing to treat slow heart beat (bradycardia), or to provide a base rate for the heart to reduce the frequency of arrhythmias. These are pretty amazing devices. Basically the pacer helps set the hearts rhythm, and the AICD shocks the heart if it goes into a really bad rhythm.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is what I meant to say...LOL! Thank you so much Pam. You have been so good to me through all this. She told me she feels her heart racing all the time now. She really wants to get it in. The cardiac doctor had to go back to school to study how to properly install this. He is head of the Cardiac Unit there at the University Medical Center in Charlotteville. Thanks again...........

Let me clarify that......it takes 2 years to learn how to put these AICD/PACERS in. He is schooled in that also. It sounded like I said he recently went back to school just to put hers in.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I'm so very glad to hear this good report!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great Diane,I'm glad Anna is doing well. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 11 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838989


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 11 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838983





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 11 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838978





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 11 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838963





> :chili: :chili: :chili: Doing the happy dance. Such great news Dianne. Anna's a real fighter!
> Is the next surgery implanting two devices? For some reason I thought that pacemaker and defibrillator were the same thing shocking heart when out of rhythm.[/B]


A pacemaker shocks the heart every few mins or so and a defibulator will shock the heart if it stops beating or goes haywire with the beat........they say it can be as much as a thump to a real shock. I think it is one device doing two seperate things but heck, I really don't know. Pam, where are you? She is knowledgeable about these things. It is really what you say but I thought she said he at first the surgeon was going to put in just a defibulator and then he said she needs a pacemaker too...I looked each up and that is what their job is but with it together, I am confused. The defibulator takes two wires but together they take three wires the cardiac surgeon said. Yes, I did the happy dance too!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am so glad she is doing well! I believe there are combined AICD/Pacers. The automatic implantable cardioverter-defibrillator (AICD) prevents death due to ventricular tachycardia (V-Tach) or ventricular fibrillation (V-Fib). Some patients who need an AICD also require cardiac pacing to treat slow heart beat (bradycardia), or to provide a base rate for the heart to reduce the frequency of arrhythmias. These are pretty amazing devices. Basically the pacer helps set the hearts rhythm, and the AICD shocks the heart if it goes into a really bad rhythm.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is what I meant to say...LOL! Thank you so much Pam. You have been so good to me through all this. She told me she feels her heart racing all the time now. She really wants to get it in. The cardiac doctor had to go back to school to study how to properly install this. He is head of the Cardiac Unit there at the University Medical Center in Charlotteville. Thanks again...........

Let me clarify that......it takes 2 years to learn how to put these AICD/PACERS in. He is schooled in that also. It sounded like I said he recently went back to school just to put hers in.
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL. Yes it did sound like he just signed up last week for a quickie. :biggrin: Talk about a shock -- when I read that I was about to suggest that she head for the hills and look for another doctor who might have actually done this! Relieved to hear he's had that training and been doing the procedure. :smheat: So happy Pam understood this...now I have to go to medical school to figure out what she wrote.LOL Actually he did a great job! Sounds like this will make a world of difference to your sister and that's the important part of all of it. We'll keep those prayers coming for that procedure when the time comes. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's wonderful, Dianne, to hear a positive report that your sister is doing well. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So happy to hear that your sister is doing well.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Diane, I just want you to know I have been praying for your sister and I'm so happy she is doing well. I have just been popping in mostly because I've been very busy with work and my son's upcoming wedding in a couple of weeks.Will continue to pray that her upcoming surgery corrects all the heart problems and gives it a much needed rest to pump more effectively. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that your sister is doing well Dianne. That's great news and a big relief for you I'm sure. :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's your sister Anna doing? :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Dianne, I'm so glad to hear that your sister is doing well! That is wonderful! We will continue to pray for her. rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 16 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840773


> How's your sister Anna doing? :grouphug:[/B]


She has her good days and bad days......a few days ago, after her gallbladder surgery, she started having fluid around her heart, sounded scary when I talked to her because her breathing gets so laboured, she got on the scales and had gained 6 lbs, nothing but fluid. She had to double up on her lasik and she said she doesn't like that. She said her heart races a lot and that is scary to her. She needs the defibulator and pacemaker in and get her heart rate stablized. She is so smart, well educated and so up on everything. We talk polictics all the time. She is such a card and she knows she is in very bad health. She can't do all the things she is use to doing and she does not like that. I feel so bad for her because she is so frustrated. She loves life and wants to live so bad and she will tell you so, right quick! I kniew she was afraid she would die during the gallbladder surgery. I ask her what was the first thing she thought about when she woke up in the recovery room. She said, "When I looked up at the clock on the wall, I knew I was still alive." She laughed but I knew by that she did not think she would get through the surgery. It sounds from what I have written that she is depressed, far from it. She is positive and wants to move forward and get everything done that can be, so she can get on with living. She lives on a 30 acre estate in Va. She has someone to cut the fields of course. Her house is on a hill and is fenced in. She has always cut her yard because no one else can do it to suit her. After her major heart attack, she went out one day and got on her tractor and cut her lawn........She cannot be held back. Another thing that she tells every woman that she comes in contact with. The morning she got up and said she felt like she had the flu. She felt like she ached all over. Swine flu was just getting started and she wondered if she had it. The next morning she got up and felt lousy. She said she was in the kitchen and noticed that her gums started hurting. She said it felt like something she had never felt before. The pain in her lower jar and gums started hurting very bad. She said she turned around from the kitchen sink and got dizzy. She has a hugh kitchen and she went over to the fireplace and sat down in the rocker. She said when she came to, she knew she had passed out and did not know how much time had elapsed. She called her daughter and her daughter called her doctor. The lady doctor said to call an ambulance. When she got to the local hospital, they called an air ambulance and took her to Charlottesville to the University Hospital there. She never had a pain in her chest at all, no arm pain like they tell you. She said if only she had gone to the doctor the day she started feeling bad, they could have done something for her. So please heed this. It is not always what the doctors tell you, She had a very major heart attack and lost 80% of her heart muscle. She did not have the usual symptoms that the doctor tells you about. We all know that women and men are different in the heart attack symptoms but hers was so mild compared to what was going on inside of her heart......Sorry for such a long story but if it helps just one woman......We all need to be informed when it does not follow the norm.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting this, Dianne. I'm not sure who's more amazing, you or your sister. It definitely runs in the family.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

prayers fo Anna everyday


----------

